# Essential oil blending chart



## bubbles1970 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hello,
I remember looking at a few EO blending charts in the past. I can't seem to find any.  Can someone please direct me to one.  It would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you very much


----------



## carebear (Jan 9, 2009)

Try Rainbow Meadow: http://www.rainbowmeadow.com/infocenter ... select.php


----------



## TheGardener (Jan 9, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> Try Rainbow Meadow: http://www.rainbowmeadow.com/infocenter ... select.php



I love Rainbow Meadow.  I've used their system several times when I was stuck for ideas.


----------



## ohsoap (Jan 9, 2009)

I use this site allllllll the time, it helps me figure out how to use the EO's that we've had for years in tiny containers to use them up.  LOL.

I had a woman ask me about making a jasmine scrub but I did not want just jasmine, it ended up being, jasmine, vanilla, and ylang ylang... and it smells like.... well sex hormones!  LOL 
Everytime my sister and I smell it, we're like mmmmmmmm..... sexy


----------



## carolynp (Apr 5, 2009)

THIS IS THE MOST **** AWESOME SITE EVER,IM IN BLENdING PARADISE. THANK YOU


----------



## lsg (Apr 7, 2009)

I too love the Rainbow Meadows calculator.  I want to share a tip I picked up on another forum.  Use toothpicks to test the combinations.  If a blend calls for 1 part lavender and 1 part lemongrass and 3 parts lemon, dip the tip of one toothpick in lavender, the tip of one toothpick in lemongrass and the tips of 3 toothpicks in lemon,  Put all the toothpicks in a sealed baggie for a few hours and open. 
I think this is an inexpensive way of testing how well one likes the combination before using it in soap or another product.


----------



## TheGardener (Apr 7, 2009)

lsg said:
			
		

> I too love the Rainbow Meadows calculator.  I want to share a tip I picked up on another forum.  Use toothpicks to test the combinations.  If a blend calls for 1 part lavender and 1 part lemongrass and 3 parts lemon, dip the tip of one toothpick in lavender, the tip of one toothpick in lemongrass and the tips of 3 toothpicks in lemon,  Put all the toothpicks in a sealed baggie for a few hours and open.
> I think this is an inexpensive way of testing how well one likes the combination before using it in soap or another product.



That is excellent advice!  What a great idea.  Thank you, Isg


----------



## 7053joanne (Apr 9, 2009)

I love the toothpick idea!!!!  And will be stealing it to use in the future!


----------



## lsg (Apr 10, 2009)

As I said, I am just passing it on from another forum.  I really liked the idea of using so little essential oils for a test.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

I love that site too , who knew ?

kITN


----------



## lovethyscent (May 1, 2009)

Another one here that love that calculator it's addictive lol


----------

